# Everquest



## Amidala (Feb 23, 2004)

I have heard alot of good things about this fantasy game the on thing that outs me off is the monthly fees (im worried about getting hooked)
  

so does it live up to its rep?

and does anyone know any good ones for the pc?
(I can can rarely get to the pps2 these days  )


----------



## Pathless (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh, Lord...  Amidala, they call it *Evercrack *for a reason. Acutally, I've never played Everquest, but I have played several different *MMORPG*s and they are completely addictive and time- and soul-consuming. Unless you are really looking for something to drain your vital force and a bit of your money, I would not recommend signing up. 
If you are tempted to try Everquest or some other MMORPG because you are into *role-playing* games, you'll probably be disappointed. I've never experienced much role-playing in the ones that I have tried (Asheron's Call 2, Star Wars Galaxies, and Horizons). Mostly, it's a bunch of people (whose avatars often look dissapointingly similar [although Star Wars Galaxies has a great avatar creation process that keeps characters looking refreshingly like individuals rather than clones]) running around playing "kill the monster" and looking for "uberloot." Also, ppl tend 2 type lk this, d00d, n that sux. These games are highly competitive and often referred to as "level grinds." So, if you are looking for a rp game, stick to table-top gaming. If you are looking to waste massive amounts of time and want to one-up thousands of other players, nt 2 mnti0n tlk lk this 4 hrs on end these games r fr u.

By the way, all the games I mentioned, including Everquest, are for PC. There is an Everquest on PS2, I believe, but the legendary Everquest game lives on ur PC. OMG I cant st0p typ1ng lk th1s!! HELP!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 23, 2004)

My brother wants to get into this.  He's already a gaming freak (he's 41 going on 16 ).  He has all of the different consoles already but is working on getting a computer mostly to game online.  Hoo boy!  He's pretty poor too so I hope he doesn't do it to the exclusion of all else.

I know nothing about these types of things - the last RPG I played was back in the 80's with a bunch of other geeks and played several weeks of manual D & D.  Wasn't my favorite thing to do so I never got back into it.

Maybe you could start slow and try the Sims first just to get a handle on playing online?


----------



## Amidala (Feb 23, 2004)

cheers for the info pathless...everquest seems hard to resist but yeah I do see you point



Oh yeah the sims LOL I've had that on my old pc  and err ps2 I used to kill them on purpose *evil grin*


----------



## mzarynn (Feb 24, 2004)

I have a strange affinity for the text adventures.  Mainly Majormud.  My brother thinks I'm weird and that my pictureless games couldn't possibly be as exciting as his Everquest or Star Wars Galaxies.  But if you enjoy reading  and not spending a lot of money, the text adventures have role-playing you can still have the online community of players.  I think you can play at mudwar.com for 5 or 6 dollars a month.


----------



## Pathless (Feb 26, 2004)

mzarynn said:
			
		

> I have a strange affinity for the text adventures. Mainly Majormud. My brother thinks I'm weird and that my pictureless games couldn't possibly be as exciting as his Everquest or Star Wars Galaxies. But if you enjoy reading and not spending a lot of money, the text adventures have role-playing you can still have the online community of players. I think you can play at mudwar.com for 5 or 6 dollars a month.


 mzarynn (and Amidala, too), don't pay $5 or $6 a month to play muds!  Check out www.mudconnector.com to search and connect to *thousands* of text-based online games.  Wait, that sounds like an advertisement...   Anywho, the vast majority are free.  I've played my share of these, too, and in a way prefer them over the graphical *MMORPG*s.  As may be obvious, since they're text-based, they leave more to the imagination.  A lot of them leave something to be desired if you are a roleplayer, though, and share the "kill tha monster and get the loot" mentality of *MMORPG*s.  

 The best, richest mud I've played is *Eternal Struggle*, and if you are into roleplaying, I highly suggest you check it out.  On good nights, there are about 15-20 people playing, which I think is a good crowd--not too big, not too small.  The world is nicely detailed, although not all of it has been coded yet.  That is, the concept is there, but not all the areas have been programmed into the game yet.  It's not competitive like a game like *Everquest*, it's more of a game people play just for the sake of playing and playing a role.  On the other hand, there is opportunity for advancement and to rise to power.  And it's completely 100% free.


----------



## sawbonz (Apr 4, 2004)

All of the above about time and addiction are true. But it can be a fun way to chill and not watch TV. Everquest is a 5 year old game that is on its last legs. If you want to try such a game, wait till Blizzard's War of Warcraft(WOW) comes out.


----------



## Esioul (Apr 4, 2004)

Talking of text games- Zork is good, but sort of hard. I'm playing something called 'Avant' or something like that at the moment, a stupid dwarf keeps chasing me.... how the hell do I get rid of him?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 23, 2004)

MMORPG's steal your life and whore out your soul....  I am looking forward to Middle-Earth online but apparently Everquest 2 is going to be fantastic.  Maybe I can play Everquest at night and Middle-Earth online during the day...finally after 126 hours I die in a pool of blood, waters and faeces....

Anybody read about the curfews in S.Korea due to online gamers dying as a result of exhaustion?


----------



## Hypes (May 23, 2004)

Gamers dying of exhaustion is very simplified- there are plenty of other factors. There was one death, I believe, where a South-Korean met his untimely demise in the grubby toilets of a Seoul netcafè's bathroom.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 23, 2004)

I also read that.  Grim, very grim....


----------



## Hypes (May 23, 2004)

But ultimately absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 23, 2004)

Yes.....


----------



## Hypes (May 23, 2004)

The media outrage and disbelief which followed even more so.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 23, 2004)

The media are always a mile away from the pulse.


----------



## Hypes (May 23, 2004)

Just groping the wrong corpse, is all.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 23, 2004)

And if the corpse had a pulse, would the media be able to find it?  Unlikely.


----------



## Hypes (May 23, 2004)

I wouldn't put it past them to dig it up and slander it.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 24, 2004)

Slander or bugger?  I hate most of the media.  BBC news 24 is my main source of info.... and Everquest???


----------

